# Anyone Can Whistle



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Stephen Sondheim's great song and its thought provoking themes:

Anyone Can Whistle


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Stephen clearly never met my wife.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Stephen clearly never met my wife.


he never met mine either - she is appalled if I try to whistle in public and tells me that in her homeland it would be regarded as a sign of a drunkard (No ..... I won't say where! )


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Stephen clearly never met my wife.


Apparently men find it easier to learn to whistle, no idea why, must just be a statistics thing.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Never learned...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jobis said:


> Apparently men find it easier to learn to whistle, no idea why, must just be a statistics thing.


Its a Darwinian selection thing, we need the ability so we can comment on babes and get a cab.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My ex used to do the two fingers in the mouth type of whistle that probably causes hearing loss. I never could and wouldn't want to! She used to do it at progressive rock concerts to my utter embarrassment. I mean, the audience should not be louder than the band. This type of concert I / we attended is not party music. It is deeper than that. I could tell the other attendees hated the whistling too. If you want to party, go to a party and let us enjoy the music.

I suppose "ex" is not much of a surprise then.

(Edit: By the way, I'm afraid I found the song rather lackluster in the voice leading department. Is it just me?)


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone can whistle but not everyone can whistle like this:






I thought I was good at whistling until I saw this.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

^^^^Holy crap!! That's amazing. I'm inspired to take my whistling more seriously now.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Jobis said:


> Apparently men find it easier to learn to whistle, no idea why, must just be a statistics thing.


It's a cultural thing too. Whistling by women has been actively discouraged - note the proverb, 'A whistling woman and a crowing hen are neither good for God nor men'. 
This was actively quoted by my granny whenever I started up. I can whistle, but my mother can't. We used to get her to whistle carols at Christmas just for a really good family laugh!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Feathers said:


> Anyone can whistle but not everyone can whistle like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note the description: "It was played at whistler's convention at Luisburg, NC." Whistler's convention! That I want to visit.



Weston said:


> My ex used to do the two fingers in the mouth type of whistle that probably causes hearing loss. I never could and wouldn't want to! She used to do it at progressive rock concerts to my utter embarrassment. I mean, the audience should not be louder than the band. This type of concert I / we attended is not party music. It is deeper than that. I could tell the other attendees hated the whistling too. If you want to party, go to a party and let us enjoy the music.


A woman sitting behind me did that several times at the last classical concert I was at - during the applause of course.

Someone in my family - some sort of uncle, I venture to guess - always whistles; his favorite is this piece, though he isn't all that good at it.

I wish I could whistle well myself, but maybe it's better that I can't: I'd just annoy others.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Weston said:


> My ex used to do the two fingers in the mouth type of whistle that probably causes hearing loss. I never could and wouldn't want to! She used to do it at progressive rock concerts to my utter embarrassment. I mean, the audience should not be louder than the band. This type of concert I / we attended is not party music. It is deeper than that. I could tell the other attendees hated the whistling too. If you want to party, go to a party and let us enjoy the music.
> 
> I suppose "ex" is not much of a surprise then.
> 
> (Edit: By the way, I'm afraid I found the song rather lackluster in the voice leading department. Is it just me?)


LOL its funny when gals behave worse and more ''manly'' then men themselves...:lol:


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I can't whistle, not even a little bit. I just can't make that sound with my mouth. Sometimes people try to show me how, but if I haven't figured it out by now, I think I'm just physically incapable.


----------

